# New K-28 For Sale (NIB) - PRICE REDUCED



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Classified Ad: http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...fault.aspx


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

*RE: New K-28 For Sale (NIB) - PRICE REDUCED - again*

Chris, when you reduce it to $1 please let me know. I will even pay for the shipping;-), Best wishes, Zubi 
PS what has the world come to..., these green boilers were in such extreme demand when first released


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

why did you buy a $4500 engine and never steam it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess that's a double edged sword? Someone might want to buy one that has never been used/touched. 

Others might want to ensure how it runs. 

Wonder what the "usual" answer is? 

Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Greg, here is your chance to step over to the live steam world.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Greg, you bought it?!! I really thought I'd get it for $1... Best, Zubi


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

He must have as he never posted his usual reply.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I was going to start a new topic, but then decided to add it here as it seems to fit. 
Do any of you see what I am seeing? 
TOO many live steam models, with not a big enough market? 
It all seems to be 'supply and demand'. 
Not too many years ago, at any meet, if there was a used Aster model for sale, it was snapped up at even above market value. 
Now I see models, Aster, Accucraft, and others, that just are not selling for what you would think that they are worth, or plain NOT selling at all. 
It seems to me that there is a 'perfect storm' coming. 
The economy is not that great. 
There are a lot of older live steamers selling their collections. 
There are more and more new products being made, without a continued significant overall growth in live steamers. 
So where is it going? 
I hope that the manufacturers won't find that the market dries up, and give up. 
I hope that are treasured models will be worth something for are kids to sell. 
However, having said that, who cares. 
It's my hobby and I am having fun with it and really don't care if my models are worthless when I die. 
The investment is in keeping me happy NOW. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

If anything the decreased prices and increased amount of available models greatly help the hobby by bringing new people in.

I would say price is the #1 reason do (or don't) get into this hobby. Had the ruby not been $400, I might never have gotten my first live steam locomotive. 

The #2 reason would probably be available models that people like. The more models there are, the more chance there will be something someone likes.

And I might guess that #3 would be actual physical availability of the models people want. I am the type of person that will not buy used, so if there is none in stock - I am out of luck for getting one.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

However, if that were the case, the k28 would be sold already.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeremiah, 
I assume that it IS sold, as is not listed anymore in the classifieds! 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah, but was it sold at the time I posted? The point is that you are right David, times ARE tough and hobbies are taking a hit for sure. However, one thing is certain. We always make time and find a way for the things we love most.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see. I win then?


----------

